# Dunkin or Neighborhood Donut Shop



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

When out plowing, where do you stop for food/ coffee?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

dunkins or the local pizza place are the only things around
and 9 out of 10 times the pizza place is closed plus dunkins is awesome anyways


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

There are no dunkin donuts real close to me which sucks because I love donuts! I usually just go to mcdonalds


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

PDQ they have gas, coffee, and food, or the BP just up the road from our shop


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

deli or a local coffe shop, and a dinner for dinner.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

once in awhile a dunkin


----------



## mustangEd (Dec 25, 2008)

Tim Hortons, there are 3 on the route and I hit all 3.
no donuts here I'm gettin a little soft in the middle. lol

Ed


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOO! lol


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tim Hortons!

Also, on a slightly related note - new TH opened down the street a couple weeks ago, after the first snows both entrance and exit signs were completely demolished - I'm assuming it was the plowman since one sign was partially buried in a bank. lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Theres a tim horotns near my camp I wish they was one around here I would go there all the time


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

is tim hortons kind of like a dunkin donuts?
sells coffee,donuts,muffins,bagels,sandwiches


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

If I had A Dunkin Donuts near by I would go there. Won't be to long. They have plans to put one in next year. I usually have my thermos's with me. Only time I stop is to dispose of the used stuff. Or as some would say (make yellow snow). LOL

James


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

ColliganLands;707934 said:


> is tim hortons kind of like a dunkin donuts?
> sells coffee,donuts,muffins,bagels,sandwiches


Hmmm kinda... But MUCH better.... No one beats Tim Hortons man.... They are God here in Canada. We literally have one on every block. lol Where I live I can walk to 4 different Tim Hortons within a 10 minute walk....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've noticed everyone north of the border is in love with timmy's...And yes, I have been to a Tim's, good stuff. Now if I had one close by me? I'm hooked on Starbucks, have 3 within 3 miles, all on my route..


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

Nearest Dunkin's is about 14 miles from my house 8 from my farthest driveway. But I do get coffee there if I am out that way for parts etc. Usually stop into Dick's Village Store, or the place across the intersection Thompson's General Store. Get gas and food there.
As for Tim Horton's I have been to one in Skowhegan Maine, they had pretty damn good food and coffee.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I love Funkin Gonuts oops I mean Dunkin Donuts 

Great One and a Donut keep me plow long time!


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

I live in the middle of nowhere so I gotta brown bag it to save gas LOL


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

pongow26;708037 said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere so I gotta brown bag it to save gas LOL


You must have one heck of a hard time keeping coffee from dripping through the brown bag... LMAO!!!


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol true but you know I can carry 2 that way lol


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Dunkin dounuts open 24/7 and you can't trust the "LESS THAN GIFTED" clerk at the gas station


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

United Dairy Farmers!!!! (UDF)


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

7-11, only thing really truly open 24/7. During a day storm we sit down like gentleman at either a diner or buffet type restaurant.


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

Dunkins of course! They always give me a free large coffee when I finish there lot


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dunkin' all the way.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

*I have 3 dnd's , not one of my favorites with a 9'2'' going thru drive thru s

coffee isn't as good as micky d's *

pita


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

When I finish my first plaza at around 6, I stop at our McD's at around 6 for a couple of Bacon egg and cheese Mcgriddles and a cup of coffee. I have always told myself I'm gonna stop in and get a good donut and coffee sometime (we have a Tim Horton's real close - as a matter of fact less than 1/4 mile from my plaza and the McD's, and I have a dawn Donuts about 2 miles from there.


----------



## jhawk60 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tim Hortons, you almost need a translator to go to a Dunkin around here.


----------



## lawnboyri1 (Jan 3, 2009)

I usually go to Honey Dew Dounts if they are open(plow 9 lots for them). Most of the time i pack a cooler with drinks and snacks. I go to DD if I need to. Most here in RI are open 24 hrs and there is usually a shop a mile +/- from each other


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

where i am theres only one pizza place and one DD. both of which close by 9 at night so that leaves us to pack a cooler


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I normally go to Mc Donalds but sometimes I'll stop in at the donut shop. Believe it or not even when I'm out workin in the snow I prefer a cold Dr. Pepper from Mc Donalds rather than a hot chocolate or what ever.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i have to go to micky d's to i plow a dunkin donuts but they are closed when im around there micky d's is 24/7


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Obviously you don't have Tim Hortons in your area! :realmad:


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Wawa*

I stop at Wawa, gas, food and smokes all at the same place, and a bathroom. Make 1 pitstop, good for the next couple of hours, like 40 or so....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I am like a train on tracks plowing my route. I stop whereever is closest. No loyalty, I know.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

pongow26;708037 said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere so I gotta brown bag it to save gas LOL


I do this as well even tho I pass any place you can name during the day. Most times at night everything is closed up on my route.

Cooler full of food and drinks and a thermos of coffee and i can last 20 hours.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

Theres a little convenience store after my 5 th drive, they have everything I need, pizza,coffee. candy bars and ciggarettes. Just sucks after 9 they're closed.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

most times DD is the only place open during a storm. and there just so happens to be 12 of them within 5 miles of my house...literally


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

There is a ton of Tim Hortons in our area. There coffee is the BOMB, there breakfast sandwich's are great also but full of sh!t. I typically dont eat when im plowing just lots of coffee


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Runner;708475 said:


> When I finish my first plaza at around 6, I stop at our McD's at around 6 for a couple of Bacon egg and cheese Mcgriddles and a cup of coffee. I have always told myself I'm gonna stop in and get a good donut and coffee sometime (we have a Tim Horton's real close - as a matter of fact less than 1/4 mile from myuy plaza and the McD's, and I have a dawn Donuts about 2 miles from there.


What side of town r u usually on. I'll have to let you buy me McDonalds one morning LOL


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I go to Timmies Hortons it is located between my two shopping centers,I can always see when the drive through is empty.tymusic


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

usually hit a dunkin or a 7-11, whichever im around. wish we had hortons down here. been way to spoiled always up in michigan or canada playing hockey but been out of it for a few years now and you guys are just makin me drool thinkin about that place, theres nothin better. anyone that disagrees has never been there


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

dunkin here there's at least 2 on every block no bull they're worst then Starbucks i seen in one place 2 i swear right across the street from each other and then one in a gas station right next door and they were all packed going through the drive thrus. never seen anything like it. i think they put something in the doughnuts


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

MB3;708653 said:


> I stop at Wawa, gas, food and smokes all at the same place, and a bathroom. Make 1 pitstop, good for the next couple of hours, like 40 or so....


who needs a wawa ? i carry t.p.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

What do you need a cooler for. I keep a few Dews in the back of my truck, and a box of Ritz crackers and a jar of Jiff or Skippy butter up front, if I know its going to be a long night!
Nearest all night for me is about 14 miles away, Cumberland farms. Their coffee isn't half bad.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

i love my job , you ?


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

my wife is a comedian now , nevermind


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Superior L & L;708823 said:


> What side of town r u usually on. I'll have to let you buy me McDonalds one morning LOL


I am up here on the north end (Pierson Rd / I-75 area) but I'd be happy to get breakfast sometime! I know you probably don't get this far north, but I DO get down your way every now and again...especially to Chemco or even more so, to Monroe lol. Perhaps I can give you a call sometime, or vice versa. If its ok, I'll get your # from John (K., at Ulltimate) or Jim D. (D o a n).


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

We don't have any Doughnut shops here, so we just usually go to George Webbs, or Wal Mart. Both those are open 24 hrs. Once in a great while, McDonalds, but I'm not a big fan of that place.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;709269 said:


> We don't have any Doughnut shops here, so we just usually go to George Webbs, or Wal Mart. Both those are open 24 hrs. Once in a great while, McDonalds, but I'm not a big fan of that place.


come on Brant, I know you have a starbucks up in westbend.. just stop and you'll be hooked.


----------



## mow4cash (Jan 9, 2009)

dunkin dounuts drive through


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

7-11.........


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cumberland Farms has any size hot beverage for $.99, has food, and is always open.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

06HD BOSS;708806 said:


> most times DD is the only place open during a storm. and there just so happens to be 12 of them within 5 miles of my house...literally


LOL same here. There is literally 5 DD's within a 1 mile radius of where I live......


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DD or WaWa


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I find it funny that most Americans don't know what a double double is. In Canada it's second nature.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;710038 said:


> I find it funny that most Americans don't know what a double double is. In Canada it's second nature.


If you say it in Tim Horton they know what it is.So I guess that makes us all Canadians as we walk through the door.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I find it funny that most Americans don't know what a double double is.


Maybe not but do you have coffee milk, grinders, Del's Lemonade, or NY System Wieners? (http://www.pagesintime.com/ri/nys-recipes.html)

And no, we don't have scrapple here.....


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

can't beat the 99 cent mcdouble. they're open all night around me


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

grandview;708649 said:


> Obviously you don't have Tim Hortons in your area! :realmad:


We had one about 20 Minutes from my house but when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street they closed about a year later. Personally I prefer Honey Dew.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

i take a cooler full of snacks from my house, hell i even make a few ham-n-turkey sandwiches and some gatorade powder mixed into old powerade bottles and throw them in back. (im a tight wad, and dont like spendin money at convience stores) 
Also... i'll piss outside, but i aint droppin a _duce _outside. that may just be me.....

Nathan


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

you can just call me the Thread Killer...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

unimogr;710232 said:


> Maybe not but do you have coffee milk, grinders, Del's Lemonade, or NY System Wieners? (http://www.pagesintime.com/ri/nys-recipes.html)
> 
> And no, we don't have scrapple here.....


A double double is a coffee with 2 creams and 2 sugars, so anyone can get one and no we don't have the items you listed and I think you mean Snapple.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you drink a lot of Tim Hortons coffee with cream and start to like listening to Shaina Twain,that's because they import all the milk from Canada.


----------



## mrspiffy (Dec 11, 2008)

Timmy hoes  ...... mmm double double


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mrspiffy;711313 said:


> Timmy hoes  ...... mmm double double


Guys first post and it's about Timmy"stymusic A true snow relocation specialist !


----------



## ein999 (Mar 1, 2008)

Once i stopped in at a dunkin donuts because my plow truck stopped in the middle of the road and i had to go inside beacause it was to cold i was tired and fell asleep and they called the cops on me. The cop searched me for weapons saying thats why they called me. Then the workers laughed at me. Then i bought some donuts and left. Am i unlucky or what. I cant win for winning. LOL


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

There is one Dunkin Donuts on my end of town, and there are a few in Lansing.

Mostly there are Quality Dairy's and McD's....If I was out all night plowing, I'd take snacks from home. I would agree best with this guy:



masternate42 said:


> i take a cooler full of snacks from my house, hell i even make a few ham-n-turkey sandwiches and some gatorade powder mixed into old powerade bottles and throw them in back. (im a tight wad, and dont like spendin money at convience stores)
> Also... i'll piss outside, but i aint droppin a duce outside. that may just be me...


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

Tim Hortons or the Beer Store.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

The clerk at dunkin donuts probably isnt all that gifted either, how hard is 3 sugars, light with extra milk. Late nights I have to go to dd but evening and daytime the spanish deli around the corner makes the best latte in the world!!!!! and it's cheaper!!!


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

Krispy kreme around here! The best!


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

grandview;711309 said:


> If you drink a lot of Tim Hortons coffee with cream and start to like listening to Shaina Twain,that's because they import all the milk from Canada.


WATCH OUT FOR THE MAD COW NEXT IT WILL BE MAD PLOW OPERATORtymusic


----------



## LesleinLawn (Oct 8, 2005)

Sheetz.......


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

I sub for this company that has a shopping mall with a Dunkin Donuts attached on the outside of the parking lot. The company doesn't plow the dunkin donuts, so one night I am out plowing and the guy at the window  flags me down and says he would give me a large coffee and a donut if I plowed his drive thru, sidewalk and 20 car little lot. He also said if I salted he would add an extra donut.. I was warned by the company he tries this with every person that goes out to this place and plows.. I just laughed.. Show me the money!!!payup So I would do the local shop unless the dunkin Donuts pays you cash up front... ussmileyflag


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

they just opened a dunkins on my route 2 days before the first storm


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I ususally cant eat during a storm. Too much on my mind. On occasions I'll stop at Tim Hortons for some tim bits and a hot chocolate, or I just swing by a gas station to grab a gatorade.


----------

